# Locklin Lake



## ksangler (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to be moving to the Milton area and curious about the fishing in Locklin Lake, what species are good there? Any help will be appreciated


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Locklin lake is a private access lake, accessible only thru a landowner.

There is NO public access, the homeowners will call the cops/FWC on you if you trespass.

Try the public fishing areas in Milton.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If you can gain access from a land owner on the lake, I am not sure what is left in there. 20 years ago I did a few lawns in the area. Fished off a few docks, few gar well over 50lbs and I caught my personal best Bass about 4lbs out of there. Its covered largely in grass and not sure of what could be in there any more


----------

